# 1BR Riverpointe Napa 7/24-7/31 $700



## buzglyd (Jul 6, 2016)

Riverpointe Napa 1 bedroom in the town of Napa.

Close to Silverado trail and NHRA drag racing is over the weekend!

$700 firm.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 7, 2016)

Mmm, delicious Napa wine.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 9, 2016)

Great week if you love NHRA drag racing!


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 12, 2016)

Did I mention wine?


----------



## presley (Jul 12, 2016)

We can't use it, but there have been so many nice deals like this posted here, that I am wondering why I even own any timeshares. I told my husband about it and he said we should just schedule some weeks off and take whatever shows up here at the time. We are fly the by seat of our pants enough to do it and enjoy it. 

I hope someone finds this and has a nice vacation.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 12, 2016)

presley said:


> We can't use it, but there have been so many nice deals like this posted here, that I am wondering why I even own any timeshares. I told my husband about it and he said we should just schedule some weeks off and take whatever shows up here at the time. We are fly the by seat of our pants enough to do it and enjoy it.
> 
> I hope someone finds this and has a nice vacation.



If no one snags it, I'm going to go.

My wife can't go so I'll be with some friends. I won't be alone and drunk!


----------



## gthorson (Jul 12, 2016)

Any thoughts on its suitability for my wife and I and our 21 and 19 year old daughters?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2016)

gthorson said:


> Any thoughts on its suitability for my wife and I and our 21 and 19 year old daughters?



It's a one bedroom, so the 21 and 19 year old would have to sleep together on a sofa bed.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 13, 2016)

gthorson said:


> Any thoughts on its suitability for my wife and I and our 21 and 19 year old daughters?



The units are fancied up single wide mobile homes. 

You have a bedroom, a small kitchen and a living room with a pull out sofa. 

We stayed a few years ago with four of us. We had a blast and nicknamed it Candyland because of the colors of the exterior. 

There is a decent pool on site and you're so close to everything in Napa. We went on a few wine tasting adventures and then hit the NHRA drags over the weekend. The track is about 30 minutes away.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## buzglyd (Jul 15, 2016)

This is why we call it Candyland!

http://riverpointeresort.com


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 19, 2016)

Glug Glug Glug


----------



## team2win (Jul 19, 2016)

Do you still have these dates available? Jul 24th - 31st?


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 19, 2016)

team2win said:


> Do you still have these dates available? Jul 24th - 31st?



I received a notification of a private message but don't see any message in my inbox.

I sent an email to you from my regular gmail account which is my username followed by gmail.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 21, 2016)

No longer available.


----------

